# iddaa bayii



## FlyingBird

How do you say in turkish name of place in which you put bets. it's not casino, but it is similar. you invest money on Sport results.

something like that:
http://prntscr.com/3d5wef


----------



## 0b095

I guess the following is what you are looking for.
'iddaa bayileri' (plural) 
'iddaa bayisi' (singular) 
'iddaa' is kind of a brand, and, I guess, derived from the word 'iddia' 
'bayi' means 'branch office' or 'vendor' etc...


----------



## Rallino

What I see in that picture is a _kumarhane_. Am I mistaken?


----------



## WildWest

Rallino said:


> What I see in that picture is a _kumarhane_. Am I mistaken?



Not at all. I mean, the place in that photo is what we simply call iddaa bayii. I saw a lot of them just like that—big screens, a few papers consisting of the games of the day and so on. He also emphasized he does not mean a casino.


----------



## Rallino

WildWest said:


> He also emphasized he does *not* mean a casino.


Ah, I have missed the _not_. Plus, there is a picture of the roulette game and blackjack to the righthand-side. Hence my guess.


----------



## WildWest

Rallino said:


> Ah, I have missed the _not_. Plus, there is a picture of the roulette game and blackjack to the righthand-side. Hence my guess.



Sometimes the same happens to me too. No big deal, though. 

As for the editted part, I didn't look at the sides of the photo carefully but it looks like a wallpaper. I logged in via my mobile phone and I have some sort of trouble zooming in the photo properly at the moment.


----------



## FlyingBird

it's not kumarhane. the place i want to say is where you put bets only on sport results and nothing else, there is no slots, poker and similar things like in casino.


----------



## WildWest

FlyingBird said:


> it's not kumarhane. the place i want to say is where you put bets only on sport results and nothing else, there is no slots, poker and similar things like in casino.



We perfectly understand what you meant in your first post. İddaa bayi is clearly what you looked for. However, do not forget that the word iddaa is the wrong use of the word iddia.


----------

